# So, Randy Quaid is Friggin' Nuts



## Big Don (Dec 5, 2010)

*The Quaid Conspiracy*

Vanity Fair EXCERPT:

*Theyre spending nights in  their car, on the run from the same shadowy cabalthe Hollywood Star  Whackerswho may have killed Heath Ledger, possibly sabotaged Jeremy  Piven, and could now be targeting Lindsay Lohan. No, this is not the  plot of Oscar nominee and Golden Globe winner Randy Quaids latest  movie. It is what he and his wife, Evi, swear is really happening to  them. With the Quaids in Canada, the author probes their nightmare  reality, which has alienated friends and family, and turned the couple  into outlaws.*

*By *Nancy Jo Sales



                                                                                                                                                                                                                             January 2011                                                                      


*PERMANENT VACATION*
Randy and Evi Quaid, photographed in Room 404 of the Tigh-Na-Mara resort, in Parksville, British Columbia.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Evi  Quaid called from a pay phone in Vancouver to say that she and her  husband, Randy, the actor, had tried to drive to Siberia, but they  couldnt figure out how to get there. She said, Were running for our  lives. She wanted me to meet them the next day in Vancouvers  Chinatownwhich couldnt be arranged any other way, as the Quaids dont  use cell phones anymore, because, Evi said, theyre tracking us.
 They were the Hollywood Star Whackers the couple had been talking  about in television interviews ever since they arrived in Canada in  October, seeking asylum. The Whackers, they said, were the same people  who may have killed David Carradine and Heath Ledger, possibly set up  Robert Blake, and could now be targeting Britney Spears and Lindsay  Lohan. Are either of you mentally unstable, schizophrenic, or on  drugs?, Andrea Canning asked on _Good Morning America._ Do you think we are? demanded Evi. No! said Randy.
 I found the Quaids sitting in their car outside a Chinese tearoom on a  block glowing with red and yellow neon lights. Nobody was around. It  was night. Their car, a black Prius, was crammed with stuffclothes,  coats, shoes, papers, a pillow, blankets, and an excitable Australian  cattle dog named Doji, who was hoarse from barking while he was in the  pound when his owners were being detained by Canadian immigration.
 The car smelled of fast food and dog pee and Randys cigars. I asked  the Quaids if they were living in their car. Only on nights when were  too terrified to leave our stuff or dont feel secure, Evi said. We  used to have a Mercedes. This whole ordeal has forced us to become  incredibly green.
 Priuses are deceptively roomy, drawled Randy, whos originally from  Houston. Were tall people, and the legroom is important.
 Randy Quaid, who is 60, was nominated for an Oscar for _The Last Detail_ (1973), won a Golden Globe for his performance as Lyndon Johnson in _LBJ: The Early Years_ (1987), and has appeared in more than 70 other films, including _Independence Day_ (1996) and _Brokeback Mountain_  (2005). He has worked with countless legends of the film industry (Jack  Nicholson, Marlon Brando, Milos Forman, Hal Ashby), meanwhile earning a  reputation as a great actor. He is probably best known, however, for  his over-the-top role as Cousin Eddie, Chevy Chases schlemiel  cousin-in-law in the _Vacation_ comediessomething which irks him.
 When I came upon him, Quaidwho is six feet four with a pudding face  and large, flat green eyeswas wearing Buddy Holly glasses, a blue  shirt, an Armani blazer, and a purple tie; he looked slimmer than in  years past and surprisingly stylish for a man on the run. I call it  the Failure-to-Appear Diet,  he said, joking about his and his wifes  not showing up for a string of court dates in Santa Barbara.
 The Quaids were arrested in September of 2009 for defrauding an  innkeeper, conspiracy, and burglary after skipping out on a $10,000 bill  at Santa Barbaras San Ysidro Ranch hotel; in September of 2010 they  were arrested again, for residential burglary and entering a  noncommercial building without consent, after squatting in a house in  Montecito, California, which they had formerly owned. There was a  warrant out for Evis arrest on the second set of charges. (The first  case was resolved, with the charges against Randy dropped and Evi  getting three years probation and 240 hours of community service after  they settled their hotel bill.)
END EXCERPT
Wow, yeah, it's a long article, but, holy crap.


----------



## crushing (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep, they are as crazy as the Ronni Chasen murder and related events that have followed.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/12/04/earlyshow/saturday/main7117331.shtml


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw this reported a few weeks ago and didn't know what to make of it.

If it was a lone actor going over the edge into paranoid delusion, then, aye, you would chalk it up to a stressed celebrity existence.

But it sounds as if his wife is along for the ride too


----------



## Big Don (Dec 6, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I saw this reported a few weeks ago and didn't know what to make of it.
> 
> If it was a lone actor going over the edge into paranoid delusion, then, aye, you would chalk it up to a stressed celebrity existence.
> 
> But it sounds as if his wife is along for the ride too


Drugs are bad, mmmkay?


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 6, 2010)

Ahhh! I see :nods:.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 6, 2010)

1.Randy Quaid was in the movie Broke back mountain which Heath Ledger was in.

2.Heath Ledger was in the movie The imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus which Colin Farrell was in.

3.Colin Farrell was in the movie S.W.A.T. which Samuel Jackson was in.

4.Samuel Jackson was in the movie Kill Bill which David Carradine was in.

5. David Carradine was in the movie Cannonball which had Martin Scorsese.

6.Martin Scorsese directed Robert De niro in Taxi driver.

7.Robert De niro was in the movie Sleepers with Kevin Bacon


Kevin Bacon is the master mind of all of this!!!


----------



## crushing (Dec 6, 2010)

The idea of a mafia out west where there is a lot of money changing hands is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 6, 2010)

Surely any organisation that is out to get Britney Spears and Lindsay Lohan can't be all bad?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 6, 2010)

... but what if they're right?

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean that someone isn't out to get you...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2010)

Big Don said:


> The Quaid Conspiracy
> 
> Vanity Fair EXCERPT:
> 
> ...


 
Well you know it could be something like Joaquin Phoenix Hoax that he pulled on Letterman when he was acting not at all sane and claimed to be going for a career in rap&#8230;maybe it is just for a movie&#8230;did you think of that&#8230;huh&#8230;&#8230;. NOOOOOO of course not because it is so much easier to&#8230;. Oh wait&#8230;.you said Randy Quaid didn&#8217;t you &#8230;not Dennis&#8230;.oh in that case&#8230; your right&#8230; Randy friggin' nuts


----------



## oaktree (Dec 6, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Surely any organisation that is out to get Britney Spears and Lindsay Lohan can't be all bad?


 
I think they are doing themselves in but let me see.....

1.Lindsay was in Emilo Estevez's Bobby.

2.Emilo Estevez was in St.Elmo's fire which had Ally Sheedy.

3.Alley Sheedy was in the movie Bad boys which had Sean Penn.

4. Sean Penn was in the movie Mystic River which had God damn him again!!!
    KEVIN BACON.

But is he responsible with Brintney too?!!

1.Britney Spears had a cameo in Goldmember which stared Gwyneth Paltrow.

2. Gwyneth stared in the movie Ironman with Robert Downey Jr.

3. Robert Downey Jr. stared in Hearts and souls wirh Elisabeth Shue.

4. Elisabethy Shue stared in Hollow man with....
KEVIN BACON!!!

But I dare wonder....Is it possible some how maybe just maybe I am connected to all this??

1. I met Dan Marino who was in Ace Ventura with Jim Carrey.

2. Jim Carrey was in the movie Batman forever directed by Joel Schumacher.

3. Joel also Directed Flatliners with Kevin Bacon....

:soapbox:BACON!!!!!


----------



## Big Don (Dec 6, 2010)

oaktree said:


> I think they are doing themselves in but let me see.....
> 
> 1.Lindsay was in Emilo Estevez's Bobby.
> 
> ...


Just to be safe, I'm going to start blaming you.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 6, 2010)

oaktree said:


> I think they are doing themselves in but let me see.....
> 
> 
> :soapbox:BACON!!!!!


 


MMmmmmmm, Bacon. 

*begins looking around for lettuce, tomatoes, and some good mustard.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2010)

Bacon


----------



## oaktree (Dec 7, 2010)

Kevin Bacon made Jimmy Buffet get Kenny Loggins to sing Footloose. Here is some rare footage of how it happen.

*****WARNING LANGUAGE*****





 
*****WARNING KEVIN BACON SINGING****


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2010)

Bit of Irony

There is a rather expensive restaurant on the first floor of my office building and today the entire lobby smelled like&#8230;

Bacon


----------

